# ./configure



## Priyaamaresh (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,

Am using FreeBSD 7.4/i386. I tried to run installation scripts by using `./configure` It says 
	
	



```
Command not found
```
 I tried with [cmd=]sh ./configure[/cmd] It again says 
	
	



```
Command not found
```

Please help.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2012)

I recommend using either ports or packages and not try to install something from source. 

If you're trying to build a new port you should read the FreeBSD Porter's Handbook.

Thread moved as it has nothing to do with the base OS.


----------



## Priyaamaresh (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am not trying to install ports. I am trying to install vel-5.0.1.tar.bz2 (TAHI test suite).   In that I am trying to run an installation script using [cmd=]./configure[/cmd] I get 
	
	



```
Command not found
```

Please help.


----------



## Crivens (Jun 19, 2012)

First, verify that you have the configure in the current directory. If the output of *ls* does not show it, you cannot execute it. Maybe you need to first change into the place the archive got extracted to, then retry to run configure.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 19, 2012)

configure is usually a shell script.  Most (poorly-written) Linux-oriented shell scripts have 
	
	



```
#!/bin/bash
```
 as the first line, telling the user's current shell which shell to use to run the configure script.

/bin/bash does not exist on FreeBSD.  Hence, the 
	
	



```
command not found
```
 error.

Have a look at the configure script in a text editor.  Most likely, you'd need to fix a lot of Linux-isms in order to get this software to work on FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2012)

TAHI is for FreeBSD.  Exactly what it takes to build or run is not well documented by that site, but what Crivens suggests in post #4 is a good start.


----------

